# Intriguing 656



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

This jumped out at me. Somebody go buy it. There is a cummins powered IH 656 narrow front in the Lancaster Farming this week for $6500. With all of the talk on here lately, it sounds like a great combo of purely mechanical (but modern) diesel in a classic tractor chassis. I wish there was a picture.

(There's also a hyd rear fold 6-star Vicon tedder for $3500 obo. Somebody should buy that too)


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I hope it is a 4B engine. A 6B would be excessive overkill in a 656. I have seen kits advertised on ebay to convert most of the older IH (06-86 series) to B series Cummins. Gave me some food for thought as I have an 856 that should have a functional restoration some day. Can't decide if I would want to rebuild the 407 or swap to a 6B. The 407 is a nice running classic, but I rather like my B Cummins, and I already have 3 of them. The Cummins would likely be better on fuel. Might have to decide that one with a coin toss when the time comes.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Guy here has a 656 with a cummins out of a pick up in it. Says it'll do 30+ mph in road gear. Depnds on what it is set at and how the back half can stand up to it


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> I hope it is a 4B engine. A 6B would be excessive overkill in a 656. I have seen kits advertised on ebay to convert most of the older IH (06-86 series) to B series Cummins. Gave me some food for thought as I have an 856 that should have a functional restoration some day. Can't decide if I would want to rebuild the 407 or swap to a 6B. The 407 is a nice running classic, but I rather like my B Cummins, and I already have 3 of them. The Cummins would likely be better on fuel. Might have to decide that one with a coin toss when the time comes.


Cant beat a 407 but a Cummins would bemore cost effective as there are more of them than the 407.
One of the sweetest sounds to be heard is a smooth running D407


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The problem with the conversions is the guys that make the parts want big bucks for them. Last I saw it was a couple grand just for the bell and flywheel to make it work.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> The problem with the conversions is the guys that make the parts want big bucks for them. Last I saw it was a couple grand just for the bell and flywheel to make it work.


Exactly. That makes buying one with the conversion already complete that much more appealing.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

But why would a guy want to spend good $$$ for a 656? Its really just a warmed over 560, and we all know how good they weren't.

Rodney


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Rodney R said:


> But why would a guy want to spend good $$$ for a 656? Its really just a warmed over 560, and we all know how good they weren't.
> 
> Rodney


We have a gasser 656 ... they were popular here..... no wonder people quit farming. I really cant belive they were the main horse on alot of farms.

Great dependable tractor except they needed the transmission like the larger tractors in the series


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Had a 656, not a horrible tractor but I don't miss it. Mechanical T/A, 5 gears forward, one reverse, and mechanical dry brakes were the deal breakers to me. I would not waste the money to put a cummins in one. I much prefer my 7000 row crop ford.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

cmd said:


> Had a 656, not a horrible tractor but I don't miss it. Mechanical T/A, 5 gears forward, one reverse, and mechanical dry brakes were the deal breakers to me. I would not waste the money to put a cummins in one. I much prefer my 7000 row crop ford.


Well, yeah, I wouldn't even think about it unless it was a hydro and otherwise well equipped.


----------



## Crashagn (Aug 28, 2014)

Had this 656 hydro utility gas. Did everything we needed it to do when cleaning up and than some. But it really liked its fuel...


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Had a 656 propane... Never liked filling it or driving it. Ruined my taste for red.


----------

